# REO Pre order round 5 now open



## Oupa (30/6/15)

We are now opening up another pre-order for REOSmods and will leave it open for a week until Wednesday 8 July.

Please reply to this thread with your order. Using numbering for each REO ordered, be sure to copy the list of REO orders, add your @forum name as well as which Reomizer, button cover, accessories and extra doors you want. If you know of anyone looking to buy a REO, point them to this thread to get their order and colour combination in on time.

Pre order pricing will be:

REO Grand or Mini - Solid body and solid door: R2300
REO Grand or Mini - Solid body with SL door: R2400
REO Grand or Mini - SL Body and SL door: R2500

Reomizers and other accessory prices can be seen on our website.

*R1000* deposit will be required to secure your REOSmods pre order. You can go here to make payment of the R1000 deposit: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/reo-pre-order-deposit/ Balance will be due once stock arrives and invoices are sent.

Please post below with your forum name and complete order specifications. Remember to copy and paste complete list of orders before adding your own order.​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mufasa (1/7/15)

Hi @Oupa I would like to order a Reomizer 2 LP Stainless Steel. Should I do it here or are you getting stock of those anyway?


----------



## Oupa (1/7/15)

I will be getting stock but they can go quick, so rather pre order to secure.


----------



## Oupa (1/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2.


----------



## Mufasa (1/7/15)

Thank you @Oupa. Do you need a deposit?


----------



## Oupa (1/7/15)

Nope, only when ordering a REO.


----------



## JimmyZee (1/7/15)

Hi @Oupa I'll send the details of which one I want later when I get to a pc. I just had one question: can I pay the full amount instead of the deposit? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vetsak (1/7/15)

@Vetsak ..Hi @Oupa can you please order me the /reo-grand-door-copper-vein/ 
Thanks


----------



## Oupa (1/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein


----------



## Oupa (1/7/15)

Done @Vetsak thx!

@JimmyZee If you want to pay the full amount upfront, we can send you an invoice yes. Thx!


----------



## JimmyZee (1/7/15)

Awesome. I'll contact you tonight. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetFreak (1/7/15)

@Oupa do these REO's come in colors? Where can I see pictures of these?


----------



## JimmyZee (1/7/15)

I couldn't wait. Lol. I'd like to order the LP/SL black wrinkle metallic red door & a brass button cover. You can mail the invoice to Earl.wakefield@yahoo.com 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyZee (1/7/15)

@GadgetFreak check reosmods.com 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (1/7/15)

@GadgetFreak yes they do come in different colors and types. Have a look at http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3&vmcchk=1&Itemid=3
for more options. Posting from my tablet so I cannot hyperlink.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (1/7/15)

Cool thanks @JimmyZee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> @Oupa do these REO's come in colors? Where can I see pictures of these?



They come in a lot of colours.

www.reosmods.com
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/choose-your-reo.t5705/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-us-your-reo-pics.t1667/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (1/7/15)

Thanks to all for your help. Are these the new 510 connectors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/7/15)

@GadgetFreak, the Reos in the last pre-order all came with the new 510 connectors so this should come with the new 510's as well. Don't see why Rob/Reosmods would revert to the old 510 connectors.

Here's your chance to get the Reo of your choice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (1/7/15)

Yip, only new 510 connectors going forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (1/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brass button cover


----------



## Oupa (1/7/15)

@JimmyZee I assume your order is for a REO Grand? And the door must also be SL?


----------



## JimmyZee (1/7/15)

Yup the grand & both SL. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetFreak (1/7/15)

So what happened to Standard profile and Low profile @Oupa what are these SP or LP or does it not matter with the new 510 connectors?


----------



## Tchwank247 (1/7/15)

Ah crap....will have to sell my mini first before I can buy a grand......


----------



## Andre (1/7/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> So what happened to Standard profile and Low profile @Oupa what are these SP or LP or does it not matter with the new 510 connectors?


Both SP and LP still available, but LP recommended for a wider choice of atomizers. Both have the new adjustable stainless steel 510 connectors.


----------



## GadgetFreak (1/7/15)

Thanks @Andre but are these not LP right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/7/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Thanks @Andre but are these not LP right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, you have lost me somewhere. What "these" are you referring to? The order by @JimmyZee? He is ordering a LP (Low Profile) and SL (Super Light - the Reo with the holes in). SP (Standard Profile) and LP refers to the height of the catch cup.


----------



## GadgetFreak (1/7/15)

@Andre i am referring to the Reo's in @Oupa s first post in this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/7/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> @Andre i am referring to the Reo's in @Oupa s first post in this thread


Ah, I get it. Yes, he did not specify LP or SP there, but am sure he refers to LP as the price is the same as the previous round for LP and because no one has thus far ordered a SP. If you want a SP you shall have to get a price from @Oupa. They are $10 less than LP on the Reosmods site.


----------



## GadgetFreak (1/7/15)

Great @Andre my mind is now at rest. Sorry for my confusing comments


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/7/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Great @Andre my mind is now at rest. Sorry for my confusing comments


Not at all. That is the nature of forums. Much easier to misunderstand the written word. And, you had a valid question based on the first post - I made assumptions based on what I knew, not what was written.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tchwank247 (1/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, 2 x extra 6ml bottle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (1/7/15)

Sorry @GadgetFreak for the confusion... thanks @Andre yes just referring to the low profile. Very seldom someone is interested in the standard profile anymore as it limits your choice of atomizers. So for a R100 or so more, you have so many more options.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/7/15)

Hi @Oupa ,how long to these normally take to arrive?


----------



## Oupa (1/7/15)

It varies slightly. Once pre order is closed... roughly 2 weeks. I have a great freight forwarder now, so hopefully faster this round

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (2/7/15)

@Oupa Just a few questions. If someone wants to order more than one REO do they have to pay the R1000 deposit for each REO or do they pay a R1000 deposit on the order as a whole? What are the chances that the exchange rate will affect the final pricing for the REOs? I know the second one is a difficult one to answer but it would be nice to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (3/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, 2 x extra 6ml bottle
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Oupa (3/7/15)

@Blu_Marlin It would be R1000 per REO.

We will try our utmost to keep the price fixed. If the Rand does not go over say R12,60 to the $ by this time next week we should be good. If it does... the price increase should be minimal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JimmyZee (3/7/15)

Hi @Oupa can you organize the invoice for my order? I want to get the eft done while I still have the cash to pay for it. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (5/7/15)

@Oupa just one more question for now. If I wanted a REO and door combination that is not listed on the REOSMODS website, e.g. SL/LP Grand Orange Reo with a Purple SL door as an example, do we pay extra or are the doors just swapped out for the colour of your choice and the price remains the same?


----------



## Andre (5/7/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Oupa just one more question for now. If I wanted a REO and door combination that is not listed on the REOSMODS website, e.g. SL/LP Grand Orange Reo with a Purple SL door as an example, do we pay extra or are the doors just swapped out for the colour of your choice and the price remains the same?


Yes, price stays the same as far as I know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (5/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, 2 x extra 6ml bottle
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

Lovely @PeterHarris 
Where u been?


----------



## Daniel (5/7/15)

@Oupa , probably too late but have you enquired about the pricing of the Economy Reo Mini's (heard a rumour Rob might supply these as well depending on stock) by any chance ?


----------



## PeterHarris (6/7/15)

Silver said:


> Lovely @PeterHarris
> Where u been?


really busy @Silver
i normally had time to just read the forum, but not so much these days

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Oupa (6/7/15)

Thx guys. Yes any colour combo can be done.

Invoices will be sent to those wanting to pay in full on Wednesday when pre order closes. Otherwise deposit now and balance once stock lands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (6/7/15)

Will have to find out about the economy REO and get back to you.


----------



## Jimbo (6/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, 2 x extra 6ml bottle
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raslin (6/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, 2 x extra 6ml bottle
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome).
8.@Raslin - Reo Grand door tumbled brass & Reo Grand Door black anodized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, 2 x extra 6ml bottle
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome).
8. @Raslin - Reo Grand door tumbled brass & Reo Grand Door black anodized.
9. @Blu_Marlin - 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Metallic Blue with White SL door. 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Orange with Black Wrinkle SL door. 1 X LP REO Mini Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red door. 1 X REO Grand adjustable repair kit, 1XREO Mini old style repair kit, 2 X Aluminium button covers, 1 X Brass button cover, 1 X RM2 LP Brass, 1 X RM2 LP Chrome, 4 X Spring screws, 4 X sets of Door magnets, 3 X sets of RM2 post screws, 5 X 6ml bottles and 5 X 3 ml bottles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/7/15)

Wow @Blu_Marlin going all out!


----------



## Silver (6/7/15)

Go for it @Blu_Marlin!
You didn't specify the colour of the REO Mini unless I missed it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/7/15)

Silver said:


> Go for it @Blu_Marlin!
> You didn't specify the colour of the REO Mini unless I missed it


Thanks for that @Silver. Post edited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyZee (6/7/15)

Hi @Oupa Can you please add a black Reomizer 8.0 to my order? I can't seem to find a BF modded Derringer here in SA


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/7/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Wow @Blu_Marlin going all out!


Yip @SamuraiTheVapor been saving up for awhile now


----------



## Silver (6/7/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Thanks for that @Silver. Post edited.



Cool, black wrinkle is lovely
Is this your first Reo purchase? Forgive me, i cant remember if you are a Reonaut


----------



## Andre (6/7/15)

JimmyZee said:


> Hi @Oupa Can you please add a black Reomizer 8.0 to my order? I can't seem to find a BF modded Derringer here in SA


Yes, same with Odins and Rogues. We shall have to have a serious talk with @JakesSA!


----------



## Andre (6/7/15)

Silver said:


> Cool, black wrinkle is lovely
> Is this your first Reo purchase? Forgive me, i cant remember if you are a Reonaut


@Blu_Marlin is on our Roll Call! Adding to the Reo family for flavour variety maybe.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tchwank247 (6/7/15)

@Oupa if possible, i would like to add a black delrin button cover, another spare 6ml bottle and one of those 35A Efest batteries to my order. Sorry for the inconvenience and thanks


----------



## Blu_Marlin (7/7/15)

Silver said:


> Cool, black wrinkle is lovely
> Is this your first Reo purchase? Forgive me, i cant remember if you are a Reonaut


No problem @Silver you are forgiven. I have a black wrinkle mini with the blue door that I mostly use. I am one of those low profile (LP) REO-nauts. I am fairly new to forums so still learning to interact and post online.


Andre said:


> @Blu_Marlin is on our Roll Call! Adding to the Reo family for flavour variety maybe.


Thats correct @Andre I normally vaped my NET`s in rotation with some comercial tabacco flavour juice (Vape Elixir, Hurricane Vapes and Alien Vision). After trying the different e-liquids at Vapecon I really liked the VM4, VM4 special reserve, strawBshake, Milked, StrawDogs and Cowboys Apple Pie and these have become my ADV rotation with the NET`s being used in the evenings. TBH though, I love the simplicity of the REO and being a semi-mechanical person it’s ideal for me. I am just using the above excuses to justify buying more REO`s

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (7/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover, 1 X RM8 Black
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, Black delrin button cover, 3 x extra 6ml bottle, 35A Efest battery
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome).
8. @Raslin - Reo Grand door tumbled brass & Reo Grand Door black anodized.
9. @Blu_Marlin - 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Metallic Blue with White SL door. 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Orange with Black Wrinkle SL door. 1 X LP REO Mini Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red door. 1 X REO Grand adjustable repair kit, 1XREO Mini old style repair kit, 2 X Aluminium button covers, 1 X Brass button cover, 1 X RM2 LP Brass, 1 X RM2 LP Chrome, 4 X Spring screws, 4 X sets of Door magnets, 3 X sets of RM2 post screws, 5 X 6ml bottles and 5 X 3 ml bottles.
10. @Andre, 1 X RM7


----------



## Andre (7/7/15)

@JimmyZee and @Tchwank247 - have added your add on requests to the list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/7/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> No problem @Silver you are forgiven. I have a black wrinkle mini with the blue door that I mostly use. I am one of those low profile (LP) REO-nauts. I am fairly new to forums so still learning to interact and post online.
> 
> Thats correct @Andre I normally vaped my NET`s in rotation with some comercial tabacco flavour juice (Vape Elixir, Hurricane Vapes and Alien Vision). After trying the different e-liquids at Vapecon I really liked the VM4, VM4 special reserve, strawBshake, Milked, StrawDogs and Cowboys Apple Pie and these have become my ADV rotation with the NET`s being used in the evenings. TBH though, I love the simplicity of the REO and being a semi-mechanical person it’s ideal for me. I am just using the above excuses to justify buying more REO`s



Great to hear @Blu_Marlin 
I think its wonderful to have more devices. One for each flavour family!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JimmyZee (7/7/15)

Thanks @Andre

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover, 1 X RM8 Black
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, Black delrin button cover, 3 x extra 6ml bottle, 35A Efest battery
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome).
8. @Raslin - Reo Grand door tumbled brass & Reo Grand Door black anodized.
9. @Blu_Marlin - 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Metallic Blue with White SL door. 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Orange with Black Wrinkle SL door. 1 X LP REO Mini Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red door. 1 X REO Grand adjustable repair kit, 1XREO Mini old style repair kit, 2 X Aluminium button covers, 1 X Brass button cover, 1 X RM2 LP Brass, 1 X RM2 LP Chrome, 4 X Spring screws, 4 X sets of Door magnets, 3 X sets of RM2 post screws, 5 X 6ml bottles and 5 X 3 ml bottles.
10. @Andre, 1 X RM7
11. @SAVapeGear - LP Reo Grand black wrinkle,Extra Reo Grand Black Wrinkle Door,Extra Reo Grand Silver Vein Door

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (7/7/15)

There is way too many sexy mods on this list not to be fomo 

Tumbled brass + black ano door 
Orange + black wrinkle door, super light

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/7/15)

@Oupa will you be getting any of these glow in the dark button covers by any chance?
http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?I...rd=&keyword1=&keyword2=&limit=30&limitstart=0

If so, I'd love a green one, or two 

Having issues opening your site, something aboutan expired security certificate by the way


----------



## Oupa (8/7/15)

Thank you all for your orders. Today is the last day before we close the pre order.

Thank you André for updating the list. Much appreciated.

I will order some glow in dark buttons also yes. But to be safe you can add your order to the pre order list.


----------



## Viper_SA (8/7/15)

I


SAVapeGear said:


> 1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
> 2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
> 3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover, 1 X RM8 Black
> 4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, Black delrin button cover, 3 x extra 6ml bottle, 35A Efest battery
> ...



12. Viper_SA - 2xgreen glow in the dark buttons

Hope that's how to do it


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover, 1 X RM8 Black
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, Black delrin button cover, 3 x extra 6ml bottle, 35A Efest battery
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome).
8. @Raslin - Reo Grand door tumbled brass & Reo Grand Door black anodized.
9. @Blu_Marlin - 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Metallic Blue with White SL door. 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Orange with Black Wrinkle SL door. 1 X LP REO Mini Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red door. 1 X REO Grand adjustable repair kit, 1XREO Mini old style repair kit, 2 X Aluminium button covers, 1 X Brass button cover, 1 X RM2 LP Brass, 1 X RM2 LP Chrome, 4 X Spring screws, 4 X sets of Door magnets, 3 X sets of RM2 post screws, 5 X 6ml bottles and 5 X 3 ml bottles.
10. @Andre, 1 X RM7
11. @SAVapeGear - LP Reo Grand black wrinkle,Extra Reo Grand Black Wrinkle Door,Extra Reo Grand Silver Vein Door
12. @Viper_SA - 2xgreen glow in the dark buttons

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/7/15)

@Oupa, we still need an answer and price on the Economy Reo please?


----------



## Oupa (8/7/15)

OK, Robert confirmed that he can supply us with the Economy REO as well as the REO Mini 14500.

Comparative pricing:

Economy REO: R1950
LP REO Mini 14500: R2300
REO Grand or Mini - Solid body and solid door: R2300
REO Grand or Mini - Solid body with SL door: R2400
REO Grand or Mini - SL Body and SL door: R2500

We will extend the pre order with 2 days to allow for those interested in the Economy REO or REO Mini 14500 to make up their minds and place their order.

@Tchwank247 unfortunately we are out of stock on the eFest 18650 35A. We do however have the Samsung 25R as well as the new Aspire 40A batteries.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (8/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover, 1 X RM8 Black
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, Black delrin button cover, 3 x extra 6ml bottle
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome).
8. @Raslin - Reo Grand door tumbled brass & Reo Grand Door black anodized.
9. @Blu_Marlin - 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Metallic Blue with White SL door. 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Orange with Black Wrinkle SL door. 1 X LP REO Mini Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red door. 1 X REO Grand adjustable repair kit, 1XREO Mini old style repair kit, 2 X Aluminium button covers, 1 X Brass button cover, 1 X RM2 LP Brass, 1 X RM2 LP Chrome, 4 X Spring screws, 4 X sets of Door magnets, 3 X sets of RM2 post screws, 5 X 6ml bottles and 5 X 3 ml bottles.
10. @Andre, 1 X RM7
11. @SAVapeGear - LP Reo Grand black wrinkle,Extra Reo Grand Black Wrinkle Door,Extra Reo Grand Silver Vein Door
12. @Viper_SA - 2xgreen glow in the dark buttons

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ricgt (9/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover, 1 X RM8 Black
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, Black delrin button cover, 3 x extra 6ml bottle
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome).
8. @Raslin - Reo Grand door tumbled brass & Reo Grand Door black anodized.
9. @Blu_Marlin - 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Metallic Blue with White SL door. 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Orange with Black Wrinkle SL door. 1 X LP REO Mini Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red door. 1 X REO Grand adjustable repair kit, 1XREO Mini old style repair kit, 2 X Aluminium button covers, 1 X Brass button cover, 1 X RM2 LP Brass, 1 X RM2 LP Chrome, 4 X Spring screws, 4 X sets of Door magnets, 3 X sets of RM2 post screws, 5 X 6ml bottles and 5 X 3 ml bottles.
10. @Andre, 1 X RM7
11. @SAVapeGear - LP Reo Grand black wrinkle,Extra Reo Grand Black Wrinkle Door,Extra Reo Grand Silver Vein Door
12. @Viper_SA - 2xgreen glow in the dark buttons
13 . @Ricgt - REO Grand LP/SL Yellow with black wrinkle door, Reomizer 8.0 black, Reo grand adjustable 510 repair kit, black delrin button cover, 3 x 6ml juice bottles

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (9/7/15)

@Ricgt, if the repair kit is for your new Reo (adjustable 510), you do not need any upgrade. There are now two types of repair kits available:
*
Repair/ugrade kit old style* (for the older non adjustable 510 Reos and for the even older Reos, which do not have the gold contacts and the high heat button)






*Repair kit adjustable 510*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ricgt (9/7/15)

Andre said:


> @Ricgt, if the repair kit is for your new Reo (adjustable 510), you do not need any upgrade. There are now two types of repair kits available:
> *
> Repair/ugrade kit old style* (for the older non adjustable 510 Reos and for the even older Reos, which do not have the gold contacts and the high heat button)
> 
> ...



@Andre thanks for the heads up, I thought i might as well pick up the kit because it includes some spare parts. So do you reckon its not essential to have and should I just leave it out?


----------



## Andre (9/7/15)

Ricgt said:


> @Andre thanks for the heads up, I thought i might as well pick up the kit because it includes some spare parts. So do you reckon its not essential to have and should I just leave it out?


No, it is a good idea. Was just not sure from you wording which kit you want, but seems you want the Adjustable 510 Repair Kit, which is also less expensive than the old style kit, which you cannot use on the new 510 Reos.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/15)

Andre said:


> @Ricgt, if the repair kit is for your new Reo (adjustable 510), you do not need any upgrade. There are now two types of repair kits available:
> *
> Repair/ugrade kit old style* (for the older non adjustable 510 Reos and for the even older Reos, which do not have the gold contacts and the high heat button)
> 
> ...



Hi @Andre, thanks for that - very informative
I noticed the delrin fire button/shaft is not in the new adjustable 510 repair kit
So if the little safety catch on the fire button gets mashed when trying to put on a stubborn button cover (as happened to me), one would not have anything to replace it with. Am I right?


----------



## Andre (9/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Andre, thanks for that - very informative
> I noticed the delrin fire button/shaft is not in the new adjustable 510 repair kit
> So if the little safety catch on the fire button gets mashed when trying to put on a stubborn button cover (as happened to me), one would not have anything to replace it with. Am I right?


No, it is not. The reason for that, I think, is that all the new Reos have the high heat push button and the chances that anyone will mash the safety catch are extremely slim. Except off course if you are @Silver and totally underestimate your power. The previous button was prone to some melting under low ohms or in case of a short.

But, you can buy a new button separately from Reosmods here ($5) or from Vapour Mountain here (R70).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ricgt (9/7/15)

@Andre thanks for the information, I have edited my post relating to my order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/15)

Andre said:


> No, it is not. The reason for that, I think, is that all the new Reos have the high heat push button and the chances that anyone will mash the safety catch are extremely slim. Except off course if you are @Silver and totally underestimate your power. The previous button was prone to some melting under low ohms or in case of a short.
> 
> But, you can buy a new button separately from Reosmods here ($5) or from Vapour Mountain here (R70).



Thanks @Andre - that clears it up.

Just on these delrin push buttons and the Reo Button covers - a word of advice to all Reonauts - don't force the button cover on. Push it firmly while locked but don't use excessive force. On my one button cover/delrin push button combination it was a tight fit and my OCD told me the button was slightly skew or fractionally higher than my other ones. So I pushed too hard and I felt that the little safety catch pin got mangled. Was an easy fix with a new push button which luckily I had - and I listened to the experts on how to do the fix. 

Sorry for hogging @Oupa's thread


----------



## Oupa (9/7/15)

No worries... it's all REO related anyway 

List as it stands:

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover, 1 X RM8 Black
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, Black delrin button cover, 3 x extra 6ml bottle
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome).
8. @Raslin - Reo Grand door tumbled brass & Reo Grand Door black anodized.
9. @Blu_Marlin - 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Metallic Blue with White SL door. 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Orange with Black Wrinkle SL door. 1 X LP REO Mini Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red door. 1 X REO Grand adjustable repair kit, 1XREO Mini old style repair kit, 2 X Aluminium button covers, 1 X Brass button cover, 1 X RM2 LP Brass, 1 X RM2 LP Chrome, 4 X Spring screws, 4 X sets of Door magnets, 3 X sets of RM2 post screws, 5 X 6ml bottles and 5 X 3 ml bottles.
10. @Andre, 1 X RM7
11. @SAVapeGear - LP Reo Grand black wrinkle,Extra Reo Grand Black Wrinkle Door,Extra Reo Grand Silver Vein Door
12. @Viper_SA - 2xgreen glow in the dark buttons
13 . @Ricgt - REO Grand LP/SL Yellow with black wrinkle door, Reomizer 8.0 black, Reo grand adjustable 510 repair kit, black delrin button cover, 3 x 6ml juice bottles


----------



## Tchwank247 (9/7/15)

Oupa said:


> OK, Robert confirmed that he can supply us with the Economy REO as well as the REO Mini 14500.
> 
> Comparative pricing:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply @Oupa . Would love to try out the new Aspire batteries. Depending on the price, i'd like 2 please.


----------



## Oupa (9/7/15)

R160 a piece. Should I add to your order @Tchwank247 ? They will also be added to our website today or tomorrow.


----------



## Oupa (9/7/15)

For those looking at ordering Reomizers:

RM2 Chrome - R570
RM2 Brass - R670
RM3 - R490
RM4, RM5, RM6, RM7, RM8, RM9 - R590

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tchwank247 (9/7/15)

Oupa said:


> R160 a piece. Should I add to your order @Tchwank247 ? They will also be added to our website today or tomorrow.


Yes please


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/7/15)

List as it stands:

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover, 1 X RM8 Black
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, Black delrin button cover, 3 x extra 6ml bottle
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome).
8. @Raslin - Reo Grand door tumbled brass & Reo Grand Door black anodized.
9. @Blu_Marlin - 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Metallic Blue with White SL door. 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Orange with Black Wrinkle SL door. 1 X LP REO Mini Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red door. 1 X REO Grand adjustable repair kit, 1XREO Mini old style repair kit, 2 X Aluminium button covers, 1 X Brass button cover, 1 X RM2 LP Brass, 1 X RM2 LP Chrome, 4 X Spring screws, 4 X sets of Door magnets, 3 X sets of RM2 post screws, 5 X 6ml bottles and 5 X 3 ml bottles.
10. @Andre, 1 X RM7
11. @SAVapeGear - LP Reo Grand black wrinkle,Extra Reo Grand Black Wrinkle Door,Extra Reo Grand Silver Vein Door,1 x RM4
12. @Viper_SA - 2xgreen glow in the dark buttons
13 . @Ricgt - REO Grand LP/SL Yellow with black wrinkle door, Reomizer 8.0 black, Reo grand adjustable 510 repair kit, black delrin button cover, 3 x 6ml juice bottles


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/7/15)

List as it stands:

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brassbutton cover, 1 X RM8 Black
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, Black delrin button cover, 3 x extra 6ml bottle,2 x 40A Aspire Batteries
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome).
8. @Raslin - Reo Grand door tumbled brass & Reo Grand Door black anodized.
9. @Blu_Marlin - 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Metallic Blue with White SL door. 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Orange with Black Wrinkle SL door. 1 X LP REO Mini Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red door. 1 X REO Grand adjustable repair kit, 1XREO Mini old style repair kit, 2 X Aluminium button covers, 1 X Brass button cover, 1 X RM2 LP Brass, 1 X RM2 LP Chrome, 4 X Spring screws, 4 X sets of Door magnets, 3 X sets of RM2 post screws, 5 X 6ml bottles and 5 X 3 ml bottles.
10. @Andre, 1 X RM7
11. @SAVapeGear - LP Reo Grand Black With Copper Vein Door,Extra Reo Grand Black Wrinkle Door,Extra Reo Grand Silver Vein Door,1 x RM4,1 x Brass Button cover
12. @Viper_SA - 2xgreen glow in the dark buttons
13 . @Ricgt - REO Grand LP/SL Yellow with black wrinkle door, Reomizer 8.0 black, Reo grand adjustable 510 repair kit, black delrin button cover, 3 x 6ml juice bottles


----------



## jtgrey (9/7/15)

@Oupa pls can i add 2 x Orange glow in the dark Button Covers . Thanks


----------



## Viper_SA (9/7/15)

@Oupa ? Any ideas?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/15)

The site still works fine for me? Try again.


----------



## Andre (9/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 31057
> 
> 
> @Oupa ? Any ideas?


No problems to access the VM site from my side.


----------



## Viper_SA (9/7/15)

That's what it looks like, and when I click the HOME button that previous one opens. Weird...


----------



## Viper_SA (10/7/15)

It appears Chrome browser is the issue. Loads fine on Torch, which is also Chrome based funny enough......


----------



## Oupa (10/7/15)

I am browsing fine on Chrome atm. Not sure why that happened on your side...


----------



## Oupa (10/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brass button cover, 1 X RM8 Black
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, Black delrin button cover, 3 x extra 6ml bottle,2 x 40A Aspire Batteries
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome).
8. @Raslin - Reo Grand door tumbled brass & Reo Grand Door black anodized.
9. @Blu_Marlin - 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Metallic Blue with White SL door. 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Orange with Black Wrinkle SL door. 1 X LP REO Mini Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red door. 1 X REO Grand adjustable repair kit, 1XREO Mini old style repair kit, 2 X Aluminium button covers, 1 X Brass button cover, 1 X RM2 LP Brass, 1 X RM2 LP Chrome, 4 X Spring screws, 4 X sets of Door magnets, 3 X sets of RM2 post screws, 5 X 6ml bottles and 5 X 3 ml bottles.
10. @Andre, 1 X RM7
11. @SAVapeGear - LP Reo Grand Black With Copper Vein Door,Extra Reo Grand Black Wrinkle Door,Extra Reo Grand Silver Vein Door,1 x RM4,1 x Brass Button cover
12. @Viper_SA - 2 x green glow in the dark button covers
13 . @Ricgt - REO Grand LP/SL Yellow with black wrinkle door, Reomizer 8.0 black, Reo grand adjustable 510 repair kit, black delrin button cover, 3 x 6ml juice bottles
14. @jtgrey - 2 × orange glow in the dark button covers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/7/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brass button cover, 1 X RM8 Black
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, Black delrin button cover, 3 x extra 6ml bottle,2 x 40A Aspire Batteries
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome).
8. @Raslin - Reo Grand door tumbled brass & Reo Grand Door black anodized.
9. @Blu_Marlin - 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Metallic Blue with White SL door. 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Orange with Black Wrinkle SL door. 1 X LP REO Mini Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red door. 1 X REO Grand adjustable repair kit, 1XREO Mini old style repair kit, 2 X Aluminium button covers, 1 X Brass button cover, 1 X RM2 LP Brass, 1 X RM2 LP Chrome, 4 X Spring screws, 4 X sets of Door magnets, 3 X sets of RM2 post screws, 5 X 6ml bottles and 5 X 3 ml bottles.
10. @Andre, 1 X RM7
11. @SAVapeGear - LP Reo Grand Black With Copper Vein Door,Extra Reo Grand Black Wrinkle Door,Extra Reo Grand Silver Vein Door,1 x Brass Button cover
12. @Viper_SA - 2 x green glow in the dark button covers
13 . @Ricgt - REO Grand LP/SL Yellow with black wrinkle door, Reomizer 8.0 black, Reo grand adjustable 510 repair kit, black delrin button cover, 3 x 6ml juice bottles
14. @jtgrey - 2 × orange glow in the dark button covers


----------



## Oupa (12/7/15)

Thanks all. Pre order is now closed and order will be going in tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tchwank247 (23/7/15)

O.k, so now i'm starting to get withdrawal symptoms since I sold my Reo....are they close to SA yet @Oupa

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (23/7/15)

Andre said:


> Both SP and LP still available, but LP recommended for a wider choice of atomizers. Both have the new adjustable stainless steel 510 connectors.


Why do you disagree with above post @Zaahid237? Am I mistaken?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zaahid237 (24/7/15)

Sorry @Andre must've been a slip of the finger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (24/7/15)

Zaahid237 said:


> Sorry @Andre must've been a slip of the finger.


Hehe, no problem, it happens to all of us. Just glad to know my info was not wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/15)

Andre said:


> Hehe, no problem, it happens to all of us. Just glad to know my info was not wrong.



Lol, @Andre, your info on a Reo is never wrong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Zaahid237 (24/7/15)

I'm still a REO noob. Learning a lot from you guys @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (24/7/15)

Will hopefully land in the second half of next week. Will post right here once I know the exact day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raslin (29/7/15)

Are they here yet??


----------



## Oupa (29/7/15)

Wish I had better news... looks like we will just be missing Friday. Seems to be on track for Monday or Tuesday. I will post as soon as they touch down in SA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (3/8/15)

I have to ask, @Oupa are they here yet, are they here yet, are they here yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (4/8/15)

Sorry guys, slight customs delay in JHB. Will post right here as soon as we have them in hand in CTN.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/8/15)

Oupa said:


> Sorry guys, slight customs delay in JHB. Will post right here as soon as we have them in hand in CTN.


Thanks @Oupa I also need to add a bottle of 100ml VM4 6mg (if you've got 3mg that would be great) to my order. I also wanted to add a bottle of VM4 Special Reserve to the order but I see that it`s out of stock. Any time lines on the Special Reserve yet?


----------



## Oupa (4/8/15)

Only 6mg and above for now... 0mg and 3mg is still in the pipeline.

We are running a bit short on some VM4 components but as soon as they are replenished we will brew up another batch of our reserve. Expect a much bigger batch this time round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (6/8/15)

Good news... the REO shipment cleared customs and are on their way to us. Invoices will go out tomorrow.

Thanks everyone for your patience!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (6/8/15)

Now would be the time for anyone to add any spares or juice if you want. As it stands now:

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brass button cover, 1 X RM8 Black
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, Black delrin button cover, 3 x extra 6ml bottle,2 x 40A Aspire Batteries
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome).
8. @Raslin - Reo Grand door tumbled brass & Reo Grand Door black anodized.
9. @Blu_Marlin - 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Metallic Blue with White SL door. 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Orange with Black Wrinkle SL door. 1 X LP REO Mini Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red door. 1 X REO Grand adjustable repair kit, 1XREO Mini old style repair kit, 2 X Aluminium button covers, 1 X Brass button cover, 1 X RM2 LP Brass, 1 X RM2 LP Chrome, 4 X Spring screws, 4 X sets of Door magnets, 3 X sets of RM2 post screws, 5 X 6ml bottles and 5 X 3 ml bottles, 100ml VM4 6mg
10. @Andre, 1 X RM7
11. @SAVapeGear - LP Reo Grand Black With Copper Vein Door,Extra Reo Grand Black Wrinkle Door,Extra Reo Grand Silver Vein Door,1 x Brass Button cover
12. @Viper_SA - 2 x green glow in the dark button covers
13 . @Ricgt - REO Grand LP/SL Yellow with black wrinkle door, Reomizer 8.0 black, Reo grand adjustable 510 repair kit, black delrin button cover, 3 x 6ml juice bottles
14. @jtgrey - 2 × orange glow in the dark button covers


----------



## Oupa (6/8/15)

Added 100ml VM4 6mg for @Blu_Marlin


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/8/15)

1. @Mufasa - LP RM2 Chrome
2. @Vetsak - Grand door Copper Vein
3. @JimmyZee - LP/SL REO Grand Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red SL door & Brass button cover, 1 X RM8 Black
4. @Tchwank247 - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Alu button cover, Black delrin button cover, 3 x extra 6ml bottle,2 x 40A Aspire Batteries
5. @PeterHarris - LP/SL REO Grand Black Anodized, Black Derlin button cover.
6. @GadgetFreak - SL Grand door metallic red
7. @Jimbo - LP Reo Grand (Solid) Black Anodized with Orange SL door, LP Reomizer 2.0 (Chrome).
8. @Raslin - Reo Grand door tumbled brass & Reo Grand Door black anodized.
9. @Blu_Marlin - 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Metallic Blue with White SL door. 1 X LP/SL REO Grand Orange with Black Wrinkle SL door. 1 X LP REO Mini Black Wrinkle with Metallic Red door. 1 X REO Grand adjustable repair kit, 1XREO Mini old style repair kit, 2 X Aluminium button covers, 1 X Brass button cover, 1 X RM2 LP Brass, 1 X RM2 LP Chrome, 4 X Spring screws, 4 X sets of Door magnets, 3 X sets of RM2 post screws, 5 X 6ml bottles and 5 X 3 ml bottles, 100ml VM4 6mg
10. @Andre, 1 X RM7
11. @SAVapeGear - LP Reo Grand Black With Copper Vein Door,Extra Reo Grand Black Wrinkle Door,Extra Reo Grand Silver Vein Door,1 x Brass Button cover,2 x 3ml Bottle,cap and tube kit,1 x Reo Spring,4 x Door Magnets,1 x Aluminium Button Cover
12. @Viper_SA - 2 x green glow in the dark button covers
13 . @Ricgt - REO Grand LP/SL Yellow with black wrinkle door, Reomizer 8.0 black, Reo grand adjustable 510 repair kit, black delrin button cover, 3 x 6ml juice bottles
14. @jtgrey - 2 × orange glow in the dark button covers


----------



## Viper_SA (6/8/15)

@Oupa I will add my spares later tonight if that's okay please.


----------



## Raslin (6/8/15)

I can only confirm spares tomorrow first thing if that's ok


----------



## Oupa (6/8/15)

By tomorrow morning will work... thanks!


----------



## Viper_SA (6/8/15)

@Oupa I'll take one of these and two door magnets please.
*Reo Mini 2.1 Upgrade/Repair Kit*


----------



## GadgetFreak (7/8/15)

@Oupa
If you dont mind please add the following for me:
*1 x Aspire Nautilus Stainless Steel Tank*
*2 x 2500mAh Samsung INR18650-25R High Drain Battery – 12C/30A*
*1 x Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquid 30ml – Peach² Rooibos 12MG*


----------



## Mufasa (7/8/15)

1x Reo Grand Upgrade/Repair Kit please @Oupa


----------



## Raslin (7/8/15)

1x Reo Grand Upgrade/Repair Kit, 1x Reo Mini Positive contact, 5 x 3ml bottles Please @Oupa


----------



## Raslin (8/8/15)

Have the invoices been finalised yet. Just asking because I have not received one yet.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (11/8/15)

Raslin said:


> Have the invoices been finalised yet. Just asking because I have not received one yet.


I have not received my invoice from @Oupa either. Maybe because of the long weekend???


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/8/15)

Any news on this?


----------



## Oupa (12/8/15)

Hi guys... I apologise profusely for the delay. Our son has been sick and was admitted to hospital again yesterday. He is doing much better and should be coming home later today or tomorrow.

Good news is that we have received the REO stock and rest assured that I am working franticly to prepare all the invoices and will start sending them off this evening.

Apologies again for the delay and we greatly appreciate all your patience!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/8/15)

Thanks for the update.All the best with your son.Hope everything is ok and that he will be better soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa (12/8/15)

Sterkte @Oupa en Chrystel!


----------



## Raslin (12/8/15)

All the best @Oupa. FAMILY IS ALWAYS FIRST. We can wait.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/15)

I hope it's nothing too serious @Oupa Thinking of the little guy and hope he gets well soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (13/8/15)

Hey @Oupa, this may be insensitive due to the fact that I would really like a reo and I have vested interest in this thread, but how is your son doing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (14/8/15)

Hi all. All invoices sent. Kindly send all PoPs to info@vapourmountain.co.za as well as your forum handle, name, number, delivery address and email address.

For anyone that ordered from us before, just include your name and forum handle, we will have your delivery details on file.

p.s. - our son was discharged from hospital yesterday afternoon and he is doing much better thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Oupa (14/8/15)

Forgot to mention, invoices sent via PM on the forum.


----------



## Raslin (14/8/15)

Thanks Oupa, I hope your son is well on the way to a speedy recovery


----------



## PeterHarris (14/8/15)

Oupa said:


> Hi all. All invoices sent. Kindly send all PoPs to info@vapourmountain.co.za as well as your forum handle, name, number, delivery address and email address.
> 
> For anyone that ordered from us before, just include your name and forum handle, we will have your delivery details on file.
> 
> p.s. - our son was discharged from hospital yesterday afternoon and he is doing much better thanks.


hi @Oupa 

just want to check if you have all my details, as i mailed you last week before i went to Namibia to "delay" my shipment, but seeing as the whole order was delayed, compliments of customs that was not really needed lol

cheers


----------



## Oupa (14/8/15)

Thanks @Raslin

Yes we do, thanks @PeterHarris . You are paid in full and your order has shipped.

All orders that were paid have shipped this afternoon. Tracking numbers will follow.

Thank you all and have a great weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Christos (14/8/15)

Oupa said:


> Thanks @Raslin
> 
> Yes we do, thanks @PeterHarris . You are paid in full and your order has shipped.
> 
> ...


@Oupa thank you very much.


----------



## Raslin (14/8/15)

Any reo's spare, @Oupa


----------



## Christos (14/8/15)

I 


Raslin said:


> Any reo's spare, @Oupa


I took them all @Raslin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (14/8/15)

@Oupa Glad to hear that.



Will you be getting the heavy duty reo contacts on the next order, I'm super keen on those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (17/8/15)

@DoubleD I can get a few heavy duty contacts next round yes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (17/8/15)

Guys, please note that we ran out on the little insert tip for the 6ml REO bottles. Very few people use them as the bottles are mainly used for REO refills and only used with a cap and not the insert. So some might have received 3ml inserts with their 6ml bottles by mistake.

Apologies for this... If you do require 6ml inserts, please let us know and we will reserve them for you with our next order coming in.


----------



## Viper_SA (17/8/15)

Just received my order, thanks @Oupa 
I hope my next order has a Reo and not just spares

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (17/8/15)

Thanks @Oupa, my wife received my Reo, cant wait to get home!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (17/8/15)

And my RM7 has been delivered. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/8/15)

glow in the dark buttons doesn't fit on the mini when you run a 22mm atty on it
Still looks kick-ass though. Came just in time, I ordered a repair kit and needed the 510 pin. The old one was leaing and I managed to break it while inspecting the leak. Rebuilt my first Reo today, lol, quite easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (17/8/15)

Received my doors and spares as well, thanks @Oupa


----------



## Oupa (17/8/15)

Congrats on your first REO rebuild @Viper_SA ... piece of cake isn't it?! Bummer about the button with 22mm atty 

You are welcome @Raslin


----------



## Viper_SA (17/8/15)

Thanks @Oupa, yes, quite simple. Had a Super X video and some advice from @Genosmate, but quite easy. No worries about the buttons, they will fit on the economy Reo Grand I just bought from you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

